
Facebook employees in disbelief memo was leaked, think spies might be to blame - SirLJ
http://www.businessinsider.com/leaked-posts-show-facebook-employees-are-worried-about-leakers-suspect-spies-bosworth-memo-2018-3
======
panarky
Discussion of original source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714018](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16714018)

~~~
dang
Comments moved there. Thanks!

